# Ob diagnosis



## thatgirl (May 1, 2009)

We are having an issue on diagnosis coding for subsequent days for patient that just delivered. Would it be appropriate to code V270 for every day that the patient is in the hospital, or only on the delivery?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## aholla04 (May 1, 2009)

The days after someone delivers is usually included in the global package you are billing and would be coded with the diagnosis of the delivery. If there were complications postpartum you would need to code the postpartum complication code to explain the extra days the patient was in the hospital. There is usually no extra payment for subsequent days after a normal delivery in the hospital.


----------

